# 37-38 road master supreme COUNT.



## npence (Aug 17, 2013)

I've been curious the number of 37-38 RMS are in the hobby. They can be original, restored or even just parts. I'm guessing there is less the 20 of each year but is just an educated guess. If you have one please post a picture or if you know of one. Here is my 38 to start


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Aug 17, 2013)

I really gotta find time to start a registry. The data on which bikes are out there would be interesting. I'd thing 20 bikes of a given model and year would at least make it "uncommon."


----------



## npence (Aug 17, 2013)

Here are some more pics I found on the inter web.


----------



## npence (Aug 17, 2013)

So I'm up to 5 37 supremes and 3 1938's.


----------



## npence (Aug 17, 2013)

And how many different version of the bug Eye tank is there. Looks like the horn button is in different spots.


----------



## widpanic02 (Aug 17, 2013)

*Since he gets in here once a year*

Here are marks



Can't find the pic of his other bug eye but just for your count.


----------



## 39zep (Aug 17, 2013)

*RMS Supreme*

Is the blue 37 supreme pictured without the badge the same bike as the blue one(pictured below) that sold at the copake auction?
Thanks.
G


----------



## npence (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes I believe both blue ones are the same. Thanks for the additions I also think pic three is the eBay bike.


----------



## schwinnderella (Aug 17, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/370878267714?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## 39zep (Aug 17, 2013)

*RMS Supreme*

Additional PICS. Saw another post from chestnut hollow with one under construction. Can't find my pic. The picture of the tanks is from my visit there about 3 - 4 years back. 
G


----------



## npence (Aug 17, 2013)

I wonder if that is a repop tank or original.


----------



## 39zep (Aug 17, 2013)

*RMS Tanks*

One original, other is one of the handful of repops out there.
G


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 17, 2013)

39zep said:


> One original, other is one of the handful of repops out there.
> G




Who made the repops? And where are they now? Do you have any idea how many were made and what bikes they may be on?


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 17, 2013)

The one on the right is a repop...I'm told they were made years ago in a small quantity. Metal stamped like the original, Hard to discern except for small subtle cues. All are off the market on bikes or in private collections. Does it really make a difference how many were made or in use...it's not like there's a plethora of 36-37 Supremes?


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 17, 2013)

It would most definitely make a difference to me if the tank was a repop and it wasn't disclosed. I'm just wondering how many of the restored '37s have a repop tank and how many are original.
Do you know who made and sold them?


----------



## widpanic02 (Aug 17, 2013)

*There are quite a few repops*

Over the years the bug eye has been one of the most desired bikes. I'm sure there are a bunch of people who have profited off of it. He'll there are bug eye molds in eBay right now where you can make your own. Who knows. This thread is basically just seeing how many complete 37 or 38 y framed bike pics we can come up with.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 17, 2013)

you need to ask the guy who makes the frames how many he's made...


----------



## npence (Aug 17, 2013)

That is true there has been two guys I know that have made the frames out of girls frames over the years. The repop tanks I know of where made either out of fiberglass so can be easily spotted. And maybe around 10 steel tanks that are very close to original but the horn button wasn't on the side put on the top I believe. So if you see one with the button on the side is a original. But I think even if you count all the original or repop supremes you will be still well below 50 known. My goal here is to make an achieve of all the road master supremes. And the way I see it so far the 38 is rare then the beloved 37 bug eye.


----------



## widpanic02 (Aug 17, 2013)

*I agree*

I said that in the last supreme thread. I personally know where more bug eyes are than any of the 4 gills. I know they aren't add sought after but you just don't see them and when you do there is little doubt that they are original!


----------



## poolboy1 (Aug 17, 2013)

npence said:


> Here are some more pics I found on the inter web.





Top green one i was told has a metal repro tank made by Chuck Rossa... Chuck has a real 37 RMS too.

I have a real 37 RMS almost together... will post pics soon,


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 17, 2013)

poolboy1 said:


> Top green one i was told has a metal repro tank made by Chuck Rossa... Chuck has a real 37 RMS too.
> 
> 
> You are correct, the top green one does have steel repop tank, by Chuck Rosa and I believe he made fewer than 10.  He has a restored black and orange one from which he made the tanks.
> ...


----------



## npence (Aug 18, 2013)

I believe the black and orange on pictured is chucks old bike. And he had a black and white one that has been sold as while.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2013)

npence said:


> I believe the black and orange on pictured is chucks old bike. And he had a black and white one that has been sold as while.




I've seen this one in person as well as the black/orange bike and they are both sweet! V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 18, 2013)

this one was spotted in Florida at a show, don't know who owns it.




Nick.


----------



## poolboy1 (Aug 18, 2013)

I think Chuck has the original black and orange one for sale.....


----------



## poolboy1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> this one was spotted in Florida at a show, don't know who owns it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Think this one is from Bills cycles?... If so I was told it was a Chuck Rossa tank.


----------



## npence (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm liking the color combo on bills bike.


----------



## poolboy1 (Aug 18, 2013)

npence said:


> I'm liking the color combo on bills bike.




Me too.. Thinking if i restore mine i might go this direction.


----------



## npence (Aug 18, 2013)

When I pick mine up and the paint needs redone I think I might to. Between that one or the blue and white one,


----------



## poolboy1 (Aug 18, 2013)

npence said:


> When I pick mine up and the paint needs redone I think I might to. Between that one or the blue and white one,




Congrats!!!! Where did you find one? Original or re-pop tank?


----------



## charnleybob (Aug 19, 2013)

This is my '38. All real, all steel.


----------



## charnleybob (Aug 19, 2013)

And here is my '37 girls.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2013)

I've never been a big fan of the four gills but I love that girls bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## JAF/CO (Aug 19, 2013)

*nice 38  haven't seen it here yet*

*i realy ike the look of this bike*

the second pic is my 37 rms enjoy


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 20, 2013)

JAF/CO said:


> *i realy ike the look of this bike*
> 
> the second pic is my 37 rms enjoy



Love the first bike! Are you restoring your 37?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 20, 2013)

JAF/CO said:


> *i realy ike the look of this bike*
> 
> the second pic is my 37 rms enjoy




The first bike is Larkin Little's which I have seen in person at his shop.
I believe it has a bellows stem on it currently since that pic was taken.
That bike was my favorite among a dozen or so amazing top shelf prewar ballooners in his collection.
Chris


----------



## JAF/CO (Aug 20, 2013)

i working on it slowly no hurry repo steel tank and sex change frame




Bicycle Belle said:


> Love the first bike! Are you restoring your 37?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 20, 2013)

JAF/CO said:


> i working on it slowly no hurry repo steel tank and sex change frame




Jim,
    Did you do the tank, Rosa tank, or someone else? V/r Shawn


----------



## poolboy1 (Aug 20, 2013)

Rossa is the only person I know that has made a re-pro metal tank.
Everything else is fiberglass.


----------



## JAF/CO (Aug 21, 2013)

shawn

the tank is one of rosa's they are nice

i do make the tank in fiber glass
and also the 4 gill




Freqman1 said:


> Jim,
> Did you do the tank, Rosa tank, or someone else? V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2013)

JAF/CO said:


> shawn
> 
> the tank is one of rosa's they are nice
> 
> ...




As usual Jim--top notch work. If you have never seen Jim's tanks in person the fit and finish are some of the best I've ever seen. V/r Shawn


----------



## widpanic02 (Aug 21, 2013)

*?*

What's next ? Aerocycle tank?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2013)

widpanic02 said:


> What's next ? Aerocycle tank?




They've been done--not sure if Jim did them though. V/r Shawn


----------

